
Show HN: Free Email Tracking for Gmail in Chrome - harrisreynolds
https://app.salesjoy.co/email-tracking-marketing
======
harrisreynolds
Would love some feedback on this tool. When I first heard about email tracking
a couple years ago I didn't see the benefit. But after having used it for a
while now it is so valuable. Knowing when you're leads are warm AND being
reminded of emails long after they are sent can really give you an edge.

